# Storage on Tivo 4k.



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Aloha All,

I am new to the site and I am sure this has been answered. I owned tivo back in the day that was all about storage and we loved it. I bought this new device as we cut the cord and no more $200 a month bill. I cant believe I was paying $2400 a year...

Any easy work around to being able to record programs or even just record programs on a weekly basis? 

Do you guys think with the next gen box that they might make it where we can record a series ? 

Glad to be here .

Have a great day.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The stream 4k? Just get an hdhomerun quatro tuner and NAS and pay $80/year for Channels DVR. It's a great OTA DVR alternative to tivo. Quite a few around here have converted to it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The stream 4K is a streaming device not a recording device. As the above post says you will have to add a DVR to record shows.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

In the case above, Channels DVR is a software based solution. The server runs on the NAS or an always on computer, and the app on the streaming device is your interface. It's a small company with a few dedicated devs, and their whole focus is making it a great dvr. And if you have someone's cable credentials you can use, you can integrate cable channels to your guide via TV Everywhere. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> In the case above, Channels DVR is a software based solution. The server runs on the NAS or an always on computer, and the app on the streaming device is your interface. It's a small company with a few dedicated devs, and their whole focus is making it a great dvr. And if you have someone's cable credentials you can use, you can integrate cable channels to your guide via TV Everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the informative reply. I was thinking a usb flash drive might be a fix if not using a NAS.


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> The stream 4k? Just get an hdhomerun quatro tuner and NAS and pay $80/year for Channels DVR. It's a great OTA DVR alternative to tivo. Quite a few around here have converted to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

MarcFreidberg said:


> Thank you for the informative reply. I was thinking a usb flash drive might be a fix if not using a NAS.


You might be able to do that. I've seen the record option in Google's live channels. But if using a separate app like Channels, that would be a no go. And depending on the size of the flash drive, you could fill it up quick with mpeg2 HD shows.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

So this should do the trick.

https://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

MarcFreidberg said:


> So this should do the trick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


Yes and no. Yes, but the scribe dvr aspect ties you into their dvr which is lackluster at best. And if you want to venture into other options you've wasted money spending more for that dvr aspect.

You want the Connect Quatro:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078LH47CD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_wjjDFb2DEBHH0

You can get the used like new from them for $130. Or a refurb one from them on ebay for the same price. You can always get the duo for cheaper but it has two tuners, not four. So good luck watching live TV if it's recording two shows.

What I did is pick up a cheap mini pc and popped in a 2.5" 1tb drive I had. Only two programs on the computer are chrome and Channels dvr. It runs through chrome. I popped it behind my TV and have it connected to the TV via hdmi. I have a Logitech wireless remote I use to make changes on the rare occasion I need to. Had to do the initial windows set up via a wired keyboard. Then plugged in the remote's receiver and was good to go.

Mine is like this one. Good price with the coupon. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08F5BKMFK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_CCjDFbN5HECA2

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

If you really want an all in one type device you're best bet is probably the Sling Airtv Anywhere. You use the Sling app. You aren't required to have a sling subscription to use the OTA. But you can do the prepay to save some many and then just cancel it.

Of course you have Tablo and Amazon's Recast. But recast you need all fire devices. I'm kind of over being locked into a company hence I like the hdhomerun option and use your dvr app of choice. Plus when atsc 3.0 hits, I can buy their 3.0 tuner, plug in and keep on trucking seamlessly. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

